
The Seven Stages of Expertise in Software Engineering (1998) - groby_b
http://www.wayland-informatics.com/The%20Seven%20Stages%20of%20Expertise%20in%20Software.htm
======
eesmith
At what stage do you question if the bears need to be hunted?

I know the comparison is meant as tongue-and-cheek, but if these stages are
really universal, then the ability to question and even reject a field of
expertise or approach must be included.

Of course, thinking that through also applies to meta-level expertise, like
being able to recognize that a given direction isn't the right path to go.

But since we're talking bear hunting, we can leave it at the concrete level.
When do whalers agree it's time to stop whaling? Buffalo hunters? CFC
producers? Designers of new nuclear weapons?

